# Are you in period 1 if



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Are you in period one if you are driving to a ping, and the customer cancels while you are in motion?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

1) app on waiting for a ping

2) received and accepted pings.

3)rider in car.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

What happens if a passenger gets into your car and cancels the ride trying to scam uber out of a free ride after getting in and you get into an accident? And the passenger gets hurt?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What happens if a passenger gets into your car and cancels the ride trying to scam uber out of a free ride after getting in and you get into an accident? And the passenger gets hurt?


They, Uber, says that insurance is in effect until the rider is out of the car even if the ride is ended. I wouldn't want to test this but...

I know own this because I had a trip where I missed an exit, support told me in the future I can end the trip early if similar circumstances arise.

I asked about the insurance and theven answer I got was what I stated above. I tried to locate the email, it was a long time ago I looked for the email but don't see it. I'll look again later.

Now, if this happens I can not imagine it being a smooth experience gettong them to cover.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What happens if a passenger gets into your car and cancels the ride trying to scam uber out of a free ride after getting in and you get into an accident? And the passenger gets hurt?


That's actually a very good question. I have heard of pax canceling the request once they're in the vehicle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's actually a very good question. I have heard of pax canceling the request once they're in the vehicle.


I'm getting the understanding that the canceling while in the car thing is a scam for free rides... I'm just curious, not because this has happened, but it's possible. I've had a Hit-and-run once in my life already so you can't always count on getting the other guy's insurance to pay for these issues.


----------

